# Photoshop 5.5 Plugins



## Faxe (8. Oktober 2001)

Hallöchen ihr alle,

Suche da ein paar gute Sites wo ich Plugins für den Photshop 5.5 saugen kann. Natürlich nur kostenlose, kein Bock auf kommerzielle Plugins. 

bis denne

Faxe


----------



## mono (8. Oktober 2001)

*hmm...*

hmm.. da wirst du wohl nich gaaanz soviel finden aber am besten du benutzt mal die *suchfunktion !!!!!* danke...  

können die andern ruhig auch tun   

mono


----------



## cater (8. Oktober 2001)

jo, richtig so 

falls du so vorgefertigte texteffekte oder son zeug suchst kannstes ja mal mit ps actions ausproieren...bsp: screenz.de 

carlo


----------



## Faxe (9. Oktober 2001)

@mono: Ja, die hätte ich wohl mal nutzen sollen, stimmt. 
 


@cater: Danke für den Tip, klasse Site. Genau sowas hab ich gesucht.


----------

